# Pork Chops for Newcomers



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

In Cyprus you need to be cautious when asking the butcher for large pork chops. These are 26 cms long!

Pete


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

hahaha! 
Also if you are ordering in Greek "A brizola" you wont know if you will get a steak or a pork chop?! I learned that the hard way.


----------



## Patg (Jul 19, 2012)

Love those chops, sharp knife plus hammer - cut in two and treat tail as belly pork, two meals for the price of one!


----------

